# In two minds about benefit of separation.



## iBolt (Aug 28, 2012)

My wife and I separated when she returned to the US (we live in the UK where I am citizen) after ten very painful months of marriage and her several threats of divorce. On this occasion, I agreed as I was fed up of the threats. She later said she wanted a separation.

I have been feeling quite angry, abandoned, and uncared for as I am left here with three kids (all mine not hers). Communication has been limited to emails only and I have no idea what is happening. I am in a way feeling at peace with myself as I see the kids doing well, I am coping with work, kids and other domestics well, and emotionally - I am Ok too. The gym has been a great source of relief. I am getting used to life on my own without her as I am doing everything myself and I am noticing that my world is not falling apart.

However, the uncertainty is killing and the lack of communication is creating more resentment by the day. Has anyone here been through or currently going through a separation? Are these feelings normal? Are there things I should be doing to try any deal with the uncertainty? The longer we're apart and I continue to manage without her, the more I ask myself what the point of us coming together again is after all the hurt.

For background info:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/54701-confused-afraid.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

yep. that's pretty much the way it goes. it's horrible at first and then it's not quite as horrible.

fill up the space with something else is the only thing that makes it suck a tiny bit less.

sorry you're going through it. read more self help drivel to shore yourself up and get out and socialize with friends or make new friends. those are both things you need to be doing whether or not you get back together. think of it as extra-credit.

hang in there Bolt!


----------

